
Ireland has now helped financial institutions save €20B in taxes - shaqbert
http://www.taxinireland.com/
======
shaqbert
"Post Apple, Ireland's new tax structures are the most competitive in the
world.... For more information call Ireland's Embassies."

Yupp, that is an official site advertising the virtues of Ireland the tax
haven.

(1) Get hammered by the EU for poo pooing the union by offering sweetheart tax
deals to internationals while completely disregarding the tax interests of
fellow union members.

(2) Publicly atone for some past sins and abolish some of the more egregious
offences (e.g. double irish sandwich). And promise to not do these kind of
shenanigans again.

(3) Go creative and create a whole slew of new "tax optimization" vehicle and
aggressively market those.

Oh Ireland...

